# something completely different with my portraits!



## holderbeam (Feb 9, 2010)

seeing as i have access to a dark room thought i would experiment with some multi exposures here are is the outcome tell me what you think


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 9, 2010)

Give me two hits of acid and you're my hero. Besides that...ehhh. It looks somewhat artsy. Best case scenario.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting concept.  I'd try not so many at once.  It looks a bit confusing and a bit frightening.

I think you could do some good work with it though.


----------



## rhod123 (May 17, 2010)

It is somewhat new concept but horrible to see. so many faces altogether....not a single face is distinct...


----------



## creisinger (May 17, 2010)

I think 50 years ago some photographer would have become world famous for this style.

While it sure has "something" I'm not really attracted to look at those pictures.

Certainly it's something else.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 17, 2010)

Um, I like double exposures but not when they're abused into multiexposures. -_- with each extra exposure, you lose more detail. These look really low quality, you should look at Flickr: Ren Rox's Photostream for some really good double exposures!


----------



## christopher walrath (May 17, 2010)

Try it with two or three negs that have similar spatial aspects.  Neat-o thinking.  I like the idea.


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2010)

Good idea. I bet that in person, the prints have more detail than we can see here at web size. If you show these to people with an art background they will probably like them. It's certainly not the same-old same-old now, is it!!??


----------



## AnaBo (May 18, 2010)

I think you are onto something. You just need to keep testing and testing until you perfect the math of it. First of all you need to have the faces about the same size within the frame to try and overlap them as best as possible and more contrast and exposure time. 

Do you know who Bernd Becher is?.. most people think him and his wife just just plain boring shots of industrial buildings, well they shot everything from the same perspective and size (well as close as possible) I know "yawn, yawn, yawn.." Well because they were so meticulous with their shots *IDRIS KHAN* was able to do these multiple exposures of their work, kind of like an x-ray, kind of like ... I don't know but pretty cool..
well enough rambling, check it out for yourself. 

Idris Khan - Artwork - The Saatchi Gallery

Hope it helps you with your work..  this is the first thing that came to mind when I saw your faces. :thumbup:


----------



## white (May 18, 2010)

I like these alot. Can you go into more detail about how you made them? Is this in camera or did you expose a sheet of photographic paper twice?


----------



## terri (May 18, 2010)

Some of these are more successful than others, but overall I think they're kickin'!    :thumbup:     I'm sure they were fun to expose and develop.

Now, for added depth and freakiness, go ahead and tone a couple...you know you want to.     

Keep experimenting and have fun.


----------

